

Startup Ideas: A Simple But Powerful Heuristic - npguy
http://statspotting.com/2012/11/startup-ideas-a-simple-but-powerful-heuristic/

======
dklounge
Simple, maybe too simple of a generalization of certain market dynamics. For
one thing, all businesses can be broken down to two or more sub-processes, and
the flip seems to indicate the fact that there are overlaps between the role
of the buyer and seller, or between the supply and demand sides of the market.

What matters is how might one might apply the heuristic to one's business - if
it helps you, then power to you. God speed.

~~~
npguy
Right. If you think about it, it is just about supply and demand and how they
overlap.

